# Flex Lewis In 202



## taliesin99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mr Olympia 202

1St Call out

Arntz English Henry Lewis

2nd Call out

Arntz Bryant Farah Lewis Roc Shabazz

3rd call out

Horvath Arde Bryant Dixon

Cmon Flexy ................... :beer:

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

when is the final 2nite?


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

what times the 202 final and the main heavys? (uk time)


----------



## rob welch (May 25, 2007)

Results Mr o 202

1 Henry

2 English

3 Flex Lewis


----------



## taliesin99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations Flex Lewis

We're proud of you

Ymlaen Llanelli


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Was just about to make a thread on this, Flex in 3rd and youngest guy in this line-up - not bad hey?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Congratulations Flex mate!!! No-one deserves it more!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Good news, what was the rest of the line up after 3rd?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well done Flex....top man


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Excellent result. Does Flex now go into the open showdown or is that it?


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Good news, what was the rest of the line up after 3rd?


http://www.flexonline.com/202_showdown_report/news/584


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

He's a wee star!  :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats Flex...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well done mate superb effort


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Was just about to make a thread on this, Flex in 3rd and youngest guy in this line-up - not bad hey?


awesome physique:thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I like this physique and well done to him


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Just seen some of the pic from the 202 class for me that was the olympia awesome


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well done bro:thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Well done Flex ,great result :thumb:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

congrats flex inspiring result fella!!! :thumb: :thumb : :rockon:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Flex


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

This might be controversial, but does anyone else think that - purely from an aesthetic POV - Flex has a nicer physique than that lot in the O202 class?

Well done Flex - onward and upward!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dmcc said:


> This might be controversial, but does anyone else think that - purely from an aesthetic POV - Flex has a nicer physique than that lot in the O202 class?
> 
> Well done Flex - onward and upward!


Yeah aesthetically speaking I prefer physiques like David Henry & Flex's to many of the open competitors.

In the open class, Phil Heath has my fav physique


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

F A N T A S T I C!!!!!!!!

I actually had him second.

Henry was the clear winner, he just has SO much mature muscle on his frame and in very good condition.

I'm not a fan of Kevin English. His physique didn't flow and he cant hit his poses, its almost as if his physique was put together in the dark. His conditioning WAS good but IMO Flex's lines and symetry was all over English like a 'cheap suit'

My top 3 were:- Henry, Lewis, with English and Arntz fighting it out for the final place.

Flex was rock hard from top to bottom. I bet he cant wait to eat some nice food now, its been a long summer for him!!

Well done mate, one first, one second and a top 3 Olympian in your first year of competing as a pro; that my friend is just pure class in a rather large, rock hard conditioned, pint sized glass!!!!

J


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah James, my thoughts exactly. Flex can go now to that Cheesecake Factory that he loves so much, and have a well deserved cheat!! Have one for us buddy! lol


----------



## taliesin99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good Night for Flex

he went on to win Rookie of the Year

Da Iawn

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah that was a great and fitting end to an amazing year and well deserved too.

It will be nice for Flex to actually sit down and take in the last 12 months now. He really has accomplished more this year than many do in an entire career, plus he must be fcuking shattered and even more hungry!!!!LOL

Watch those ankles turn to kankles, the story he told me after the British had me p1ssing myself.

J


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

its great for him to achieve what he has done, Fantastic WELL DONE


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Big congratulations, he looked incredible!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Just seen some of the pic from the 202 class for me that was the olympia awesome


:thumbup1:What he says


----------



## taliesin99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Flex Lewis 2008 Olympia Expo Interview


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

how tall is he.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome physique and seems done to earth and not up his ass and really proud and genuinely happy to be there.Seems to have a good character aswell..the future


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ejcjf1 said:


> how tall is he.


About 5'4" or 6", if I recall correctly.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i dont know what it is and you might think im a dick for saying this but i just dont rate him. i know i will never look as good but i just think there are alot more pros and some amatures in britain that are alot better than him. i dont understand all the fuss


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

he looked absolutely wiked didnt he it actually is a very pleasing phsique!

he has done very well and deserves every thing he gets well done flex!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

ejcjf1 said:


> i dont know what it is and you might think im a dick for saying this but i just dont rate him. i know i will never look as good but i just think there are alot more pros and some amatures in britain that are alot better than him. i dont understand all the fuss


 I dont know mate i met him at the Arnold this year and he impressed me more than any of the pro's i saw even Wolf. In person his muscles are just so full and round its ridiculasly impressive!


----------

